

Ask HN: MacBook Air alternative for running GNU/Linux - chatman

Is there a lightweight laptop like MBA that is suitable for running GNU&#x2F;Linux and gives 12+ hours battery with 11&#x2F;13 inch display?
======
NhanH
I'd recommend the dell XPS 13 developer edition (it comes with ubuntu). I'm
not sure about the battery, but the form factor is pretty close to the MBA.

~~~
beggerss
Agreed, I have it and it's a great laptop. The battery is pretty solid--I
usually get ~5 hours out of a full charge

------
cjbprime
The Samsung Ativ Book 9 Plus might be what you want -- 13", 3200x1800, 3.2lbs,
Haswell. (Haswell's the latest Intel chipset with excellent battery life.)

[http://www.cnet.com/laptops/samsung-ativ-
book-9/4505-3121_7-...](http://www.cnet.com/laptops/samsung-ativ-
book-9/4505-3121_7-35796875.html)

------
mattl
I hear good things about the X1 Carbon. Acer also made a machine that was very
MBA like, and ran GNU/Linux well.

~~~
jasonabate
I've been using an X1 Carbon as my primary machine for the past ten months,
and have been very happy with it. Has the typical Thinkpad construction
quality, and is amazingly light - can't imagine carrying around my old T60 any
longer. Ubuntu LTS installs and runs great, pretty much everything worked as
expected out of the box. My only complaint is that the USB docking station,
which supports multiple external displays and means fewer cables to
plug/unplug, doesn't work with Linux (or at least didn't the last time I
tried).

------
javis
Do you think the MPA is unsuitable for running GNU/Linux? Or are you just
looking for a cheaper alternative?

~~~
eadz
I run linux on my MBA 11". It works great. I don't think I get quite the
battery life I'd get with OSX but apart from that everything works out of the
box. Ubuntu has a Mac iso especially for Apple machines.

~~~
CyberFonic
I was experiencing much worse battery times on a MBP which is why I'm
reluctant to get a MBA, yet it is such an appealing notebook.

------
elheffe80
Honestly, is there a viable alternative that is cost equivalent?

~~~
CyberFonic
Seems to me that most alternatives have far shorter battery times than the
MBA, even those that cost more. Could somebody who uses Linux (Ubuntu pref)
post their actual battery times? I haven't found any notebook that will run
for more than 3 hours that is lighter than the MBA.

------
frigg
I'd recommend the sony vaio pro.

------
vezzy-fnord
I recall the FSF recommending ThinkPenguin's GNU/Linux laptops specifically as
an alternative to the MacBook Pro.

I'm not entirely sure about the MacBook _Air_ , but you can try looking into
the Dell XPS series.

